# ++* لماذا ارتبك بأمور العالم الشرير؟ *++



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

الى ابى العزيز:
لماذا ارتبك فى مواقف حياتى؟ لماذا هذا التناقض  العجيب جدآ فى مشاعرى؟
سوف أقص عليك يا ابى ما أقصد بصورة من التوضيح وهذه  اختبارات عملية حقيقية وأملى أنك بنعمة الله الساكنة فيك تكشف لى ماذا يحدث داخلى  ,حتى أستطيع أن أضع مشكلتى بصورة مكشوفة أمام الطبيب الحقيقى الشافى لنفوسنا يسوع  المسيح .
..................
+ أبى ........أحيانآ أتفاعل مع  الامور الروحية جدآآآآآ وأشعر بمحبة صادقة نحو المسيح والطريق الروحى . ويمتلئ قلبى  بكره للشر والخطية, واشعر فى قرارة نفسى كم أنا حقير لانى كنت منجذب للخطية والشهوة  .

واشترك مع اخوتى فى الكنيسة واشارك معهم بروحى فى كل مجال وعمل  روحى!

+ وأحيانآ عندما أكون فى دراستى وكليتى وأحتك بالعالم ومؤثرات العالم  مثل التيلفزيون أو اتصفح النت أو اى شيئ من ذلك . 

أشعر بتغير غريب فى حالى  وأحاول أن أجمع مشاعرى الروحية الجميلة السابقة لا استطيع !!

وأجد فى داخلى  إنجذاب نحو الشهوة والخطية وحياة الشلر التى فى العالم .وأجد فى داخلى قوة جاذبة  لرؤية مناظر الشر الجسدية التى فى العالم _ وتتصور يا أبى أنى أحلم بتكوين علاقة  شريرة مما فى العالم !!

أبى أنا حزين جدآ على نفسى لماذا أرتبك بأمور العالم  ؟أنا أعلم أنك تحبنى ولذلك لا أجد صعوبة فى كشف كل ما فى داخلى لك حتى أقذر الامور  التى لا تحتملها نفسى عن نفسى لانى اعلم عن أختبار عملى أن نعمة اللهالتى تسكن نفسك  هى التى تعطينى دائمآ كل ارشاد ونصح  .
.................

أبنى الحبيب فى الرب : نعمة لك  وسلام 

لماذا ارتبك بأمور العالم الشرير؟ هذا سؤال هام جدآ يا أبنى _ واشكر  المسيح أنك أنسان صادق تسعى للوصول الى قلب المسيح بالحق. فى البداية يا ابنى لا  تخف أبدآ لان الذى يحدث فيك أمر طبيعى جدآ ويحدث مع الجميع حتى معى أنا أبيك  المتقدم فى السن وانت تتخيل انى تخطيط هذه الامور .هذا هو حرب الشيطان فى كل جيل  .

لابد أن تعرف طبيعة هذه الحروب وبصورة وقيعية يمكن ان تختبرها وليس مجرد  أفكار تستقر فى عقلك فقط .

أولآ: لابد أن تعلم جيدآ أنك مختلف عن أنسان  العالم الحاضر وليس الفضل فى ذلك لك ولكن الفضل فى المسيح الذى غير طبيعتك  .

فروحك التى ولدت من الماء والروح فى المعمودية ليست من هذا العالم ولكنها  من فوق مثل الذى ولدت على مثاله تمامآ :

( فقال لهم انتم من  اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم. يو 8: 23 )  

والدليل العملى على أنك لست من العالم ومن فوق أنك قلت أننى أتفاعل  مع الحياة الروحية وأشعر بمحبة حقيقية للمسيح والطريق الروحى , وهذا أعظم دليل عملى  واقعى على طبيعتك الروحية المولوده من الله فى المعمودية . وأعلم أيضآ أن هذه  الطبيعة الروحية الجميلة يسكن فيها الروح القدس روح القداسة عن طريق سر الميرون ,  والروح القدس الذى أخذته الساكن فيك يعطيك دون أن تشعر أو تلاحظ الميل والجاذبية  الى القداسة وكره الشر والخطية .

أما لماذا تعود وتشعر بأنجذاب نحو الشر  والخطية حتى أنك تحلم أن تكون علاقة شريرة ...
فهذا لانك ما تزل فى الجسد وأن  الجسد لم يأتى دوره بعد ليأخذ نصيبه من التجديد فهو ارضى وفاسد ولم يتغير ليتفق مع  أمكانيات الروح ولذلك هناك صراع بين الجسد والروح :

( لان  الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا  تريدون غل 5 : 17 ) 

ثانيآ: من الضرورى جدآ أن تختبر كل حرب الشيطان  ولابد أن يعرض عليك كل شهوات الجسد ,لانك اذا لم ترفض الشر والشهوات بأرادتك وتتمسك  بالمسيح وطهارته لاتتزكى أمام الله ! فهذا هو قانون الحياة الروحية يا أبنى فلقد  غير المسيح النفس والروح وجعلهما على صورة المسيح فى البر وقداسة الحق . ولكنه ترك  الجسد بدون تغير لكى يكون هو بمثابة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التى أمر الله أدم فى  القديم أن لا يأكل منها لانه متى أكل منها موتآ يموت.

وهذه الوصية موجودة  أيضآ فى العهد الجديد . كل من يعيش حسب الجسد ويقبل أعمال الجسد وينساق خلفه موتآ  يموت , ولكن من من ينحاز للروح ويبعد عن أعمال الجسد يحيا ويكون له الحياة الابدية  نصيب وميراث:

( لانه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون.ولكن ان  كنتم بالروح تميتون اعمال الجسد فستحيون رو 8 : 13 )

ولعلك نستطيع أن  تفهم لماذا يضخم الشيطان كل يوم أعمال الجسد ويخترع كل يوم شرور جديدة تدور حول  الجسد وشهواته . كلما تقدم الانسان وأكتشف وسائل جديدة من التكنولوجيا  ....

.يحثه الشيطان أن يُسخر هذه الوسائل فى شهوات الجسد وملذاته فعندما  توصل الانسان مثلآ الى أختراع جهاز عظيم مثل الكمبيوتر ,بداء فى توجيه البعض فى  أستخدامه فى أثارة الشهوات الجسدية وجعله وسيلة فى تلذذ الجسد والسقوط فى الشر  والخطية.

وهكذا تجد يا أبنى الشيطان يملك على الانسان عن طريق شهوات الجسد  ,
ولذلك لابد أن تفجر فيك طاقات الخلاص الذى صنعه المسيح بتمسكك بالمسيح ورفض كل  شهوات الجسد.

أعلم يا أبنى أن مقاومة شهوات الجسد صعبة ولكن عندما ينظر  المسيح اليك وانت ترفض أعمال وشهوات الجسد وتصرخ نحوه لا يتركك بل يهبك النعمة  والقوة والمعونة والانتصار على كل ما يلقيه الشيطان داخلك . 

وكلما تمسكت  أكثر بالطهارة وبر المسيح كلما أقترب منك المسيح وكشف لك نعمته .ولا تنسى يا حبيبيى  الروح القدس الساكن فيك والذى يشجعك ويعزيك ويصرخ فيك كل يوم لكى تترك الشر وتحب  البر والطهارة .

ليس هناك طريق أخر للحياة والفوز بالحياة الى الابد الا  سماع روح المسيح والانحياز الى صوته فى كره الشهوات الجسدية والهروب منها الى محبة  المسيح والتمسك به .

(فالديانة الطهارة عند الله الاب هى  أفتقاد الايتام والارامل فى ضيقهم وحفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم (يع 1 : 27  ) 

وأخير أود أن أقول لك عن أختبار عملى يا أبنى وهذا شيئ مهم به  تسمو وترتفع شيئآ فشيئآ عن الارض والارضيات . وهو كما أن الامور الجسدية التى يحارب  بها الشيطان النفس لها لذة . فالامور الروحية والسمائية لها لذة أيضآ تفوق جدآآآآآآ  لذة الارضيات ...

فهناك لذة عجيبة جدآآآآآآآ يمكن أن تتذوقها مثلآ فى الصلاة  التى يهبها الروح القدس للانسان المتمسك بالطهارة ومحبة المسيح .لذة عجيبة فيها يجد  الانسان نفسه فى سعادة وفرح لا ينطق به حيث ينفتح القلب والذهن فى الصلاة وترى وجه  المسيح وتتذوق شيئ من جمال وجه الله الفائق الجمال !!!

صدقنى أذا تذوقت هذه  اللذة ولو مرة واحدة هان عليك العالم كله وكل شهواته وبسهولة جدآ 
وأيضآ هناك  لذة أنكشاف كلمة الله للذهن .فهذه لذة أخرى عجيبة جدآ عندما تقراء كلمات الانجيل  فتشعر بها وتتذوق حلاوة غير عادية فيها وكأن الله يكلمك أنت شخصيآ بها ,فتسمع صوت  الله من خلال الايات المكتوبة ويفرح قلبك جدآ لانه يفهم قصد الله فى كل كلامه  الموجود بالانجيل .

ابنى طريق المسيح طريق عملى حى ليس كلام فهناك أختبارات  حقيقية وعملية ولذيذة تجعل الانسان يرتفع عن لذة الجسد الحسية التى يحارب بها  الشيطان النفس.

أطلب من المسيح أن يعطيك دائمآ لذة حقيقية عملية فى معرفته  حتى تحتقر أى لذة جسدية تكون ضد الله وعمله ببركات كل القديسين والقديسة الطاهرة  مريم أمين.
​


----------



## لي شربل (25 مارس 2009)

*يا الله شو حلو كتييييييير ها الموضوع 
كتبت كلمتين ببساطة بها السياق لكن 
شوفت ها الموضوع المرتب يا اللي انت ناشرته 

خلاص مو فيا انشره . هههههههههههه

ثانكيو كتتتتتتييييييير koko 
ع ها الموضوع المعبر الحقيقي المعاصر لحياتنا 
الرب يعطينا الذة الدائمة التي للحياة الأبدية لنترك كل لذة ما توافق طبيعة الرب البار .
الله معك ويبارك خدمتك .*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*
أطلب من المسيح أن يعطيك دائمآ لذة حقيقية عملية فى معرفته حتى تحتقر أى لذة جسدية تكون ضد الله وعمله ببركات كل القديسين والقديسة الطاهرة مريم أمين

كوكو رائع موضوعك 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *يا الله شو حلو كتييييييير ها الموضوع
> كتبت كلمتين ببساطة بها السياق لكن
> شوفت ها الموضوع المرتب يا اللي انت ناشرته
> 
> ...




ميررررسى على مرووورك يا لى شربل 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> أطلب من المسيح أن يعطيك دائمآ لذة حقيقية عملية فى معرفته حتى تحتقر أى لذة جسدية تكون ضد الله وعمله ببركات كل القديسين والقديسة الطاهرة مريم أمين
> 
> كوكو رائع موضوعك
> الرب يكون معك​*



ميررسى على مرورك يا رنا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## قمر النهار (25 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يعوضك كل خير يا كوكو فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد جدا جدا

فعلا موضوع معزى وجاء فى وقته بكل المقاييس

ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك​*


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

موضوعك يا كوكوما قيم جدا 
ويتماشى مع اجتياجات هذا الجيل 
وفيه ارشاد وتوجيه لمن يريد أن يستفيد
وقد ثبته للفائدة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك كل خير يا كوكو فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد جدا جدا
> 
> فعلا موضوع معزى وجاء فى وقته بكل المقاييس
> 
> ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك​*



ميرررررسى على مرورك يا قمر النهار 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> موضوعك يا كوكوما قيم جدا
> ويتماشى مع اجتياجات هذا الجيل
> وفيه ارشاد وتوجيه لمن يريد أن يستفيد
> وقد ثبته للفائدة​



ميرررررسى على مرورك يا أمة 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

وعلى تثبيت الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى خالص يا كيرو*
*موضوع اكثر من رائع *
*ويستحق احلى تقييم*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> ​



ميررسى على مروورك يا مرمر

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2009)

> من الضرورى جدآ أن تختبر كل حرب الشيطان ولابد أن يعرض عليك كل شهوات الجسد ,لانك اذا لم ترفض الشر والشهوات بأرادتك وتتمسك بالمسيح وطهارته لاتتزكى أمام الله ! فهذا هو قانون الحياة الروحية يا أبنى فلقد غير المسيح النفس والروح وجعلهما على صورة المسيح فى البر وقداسة الحق . ولكنه ترك الجسد بدون تغير لكى يكون هو بمثابة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التى أمر الله أدم فى القديم أن لا يأكل منها لانه متى أكل منها موتآ يموت.


 

_فى منتهى الروعة يا كوكو بجد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى خالص يا كيرو*
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع *
> *ويستحق احلى تقييم*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا جوجو

وعلى التقييم 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتهى الروعة يا كوكو بجد_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا تونى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 مارس 2009)

يا سلام موضوع جميل
مرسي كلك ذوووووووووووق 
محبة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على مروورك يا بنوته

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2009)

_بجد جميل اوى  يا كوكو
ربنا يبركك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (17 أبريل 2009)

*كوكومان!!! :big35:*

*موضوعك ده مهم جدااا :3: *

*و يستاهل أحلى تقييم :018A1D~146:*

*و مبروك على التثبيت*

*ربنا معاك و يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك*

*و كل سنة و أنت طيب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مايو 2009)

موضوع فوق لرائع يا كوكو وكلامتة جميلة جدا وفعلا معزية
 الرب معك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووووورك يا ديدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كوكو

موضوع فى منتهى الرووووعة

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*سلام وفرح وبركة لجميع الأخوة 
هيدا المرور لاخد بركتكم 
واتعلم من ثمار نعمتكم .

لكن مو في مانع سلم ع صاحب الموضوع 
مرحبا كوكو 
الرب يعطيك بركة .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كوكو
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الرووووعة
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



ميررررسى على مرووورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *سلام وفرح وبركة لجميع الأخوة
> هيدا المرور لاخد بركتكم
> واتعلم من ثمار نعمتكم .
> 
> ...



ميررررسى على مرووورك يا لى شربل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (29 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ميرسى خالص 
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا ميمو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*شكرا يا كوكو*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ربي انجدني (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي الموضوع المفيد والهادف
رب المجد يبارك خدمتك
صلي من اجلي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (19 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع فعلا جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## nader2000 (19 يوليو 2009)

ثق تماما طالما انتا مع ربنا مش عيسيبك ابدا  صلى وصوم  سعتها عتحس  ان ربنا مش بعيد عنك وعتزول كل الالامك   وهمومك دة كلام حسيتة عن ثقة ربنا معاك


----------



## mekolovers2008 (20 يوليو 2009)

*شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل جدا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

مينا 188 قال:


> *موضوع فعلا جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

nader2000 قال:


> ثق تماما طالما انتا مع ربنا مش عيسيبك ابدا صلى وصوم سعتها عتحس ان ربنا مش بعيد عنك وعتزول كل الالامك وهمومك دة كلام حسيتة عن ثقة ربنا معاك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نادر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

mekolovers2008 قال:


> *شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل جدا​*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سور (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*العالم يعطى لذه ولكنها لا تدوم الا دقائق وياتى بعدها الضيق والالم*
*اما التلذذ بالرب يسوع فانه يدوم فينا مهما مر بنا امور صعبة ننعم من خلاله بالسلام الداخلى الرائع الذى لا يقارن*
*موضوع رائع جدا  ويلمس كل واحد*
*شكرا ليك كوكو*​


----------



## kaiser (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_*( لانه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون.ولكن ان كنتم بالروح تميتون اعمال الجسد فستحيون رو 8 : 13 )*_​[


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *العالم يعطى لذه ولكنها لا تدوم الا دقائق وياتى بعدها الضيق والالم*
> 
> *اما التلذذ بالرب يسوع فانه يدوم فينا مهما مر بنا امور صعبة ننعم من خلاله بالسلام الداخلى الرائع الذى لا يقارن*
> *موضوع رائع جدا ويلمس كل واحد*
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا سور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك فهم خاطىء اننا نعرف المسيح المانع .الذى يمنع اولاده عن الخطية و يامرهم ان لا يفعلوا كذا و كذا .
هذا صحيح .لكن هناك جزء اخر من الموضوع مهمل ننساه فى اغلب الاوقات الا و هو:
ان المسيح مانح ايضا للسلام و البركة و شفاء النفس و الشبع الحقيقى.يجب ان نعرف هذا عن الهنا .
لكى لا ترجع الى الخطية مرة اخرى يجب ان تقتنع ان المسيح يعوض و يشبع النفس البشرية بل و يشفى الاعماق .
الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا وحيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا كوكو جدا جدا

على الموضوع المميز

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## bebororo (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع لذيذ جدااااااااا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا ومعزى شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دكتور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسرة (2 أغسطس 2010)

اكثر من رائع
مفيد في كل زمان

 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مينا ابن ربنا (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش قادر اقول اكتر من كده


----------



## monergaber (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا جدا الموضوع دة ربنا يباركك يا كوكو لانى فعلا استفدت كتير منة ويا ريت تصلوا من اجلى
*حان الوقت لكى ندع الكسل وننظر
إلى مستقبلناونقوم ونفعل شيئا قبل فوات الاون​


----------



## حبيب أبن الإنسان (9 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> الى ابى العزيز:
> 
> لماذا ارتبك فى مواقف حياتى؟ لماذا هذا التناقض العجيب جدآ فى مشاعرى؟
> سوف أقص عليك يا ابى ما أقصد بصورة من التوضيح وهذه اختبارات عملية حقيقية وأملى أنك بنعمة الله الساكنة فيك تكشف لى ماذا يحدث داخلى ,حتى أستطيع أن أضع مشكلتى بصورة مكشوفة أمام الطبيب الحقيقى الشافى لنفوسنا يسوع المسيح .
> ...


 
آه ياإلهى

كنت محتاج كتير إنى أسمع الكلام ده و أفهم المعانى ديه

أشكرك يا كاتب الموضوع

الرب يبارك يارب

تحيه و حب و امتنان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مسرة قال:


> اكثر من رائع
> مفيد في كل زمان
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مسرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مينا ابن ربنا قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش قادر اقول اكتر من كده


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

monergaber قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا الموضوع دة ربنا يباركك يا كوكو لانى فعلا استفدت كتير منة ويا ريت تصلوا من اجلى*
> حان الوقت لكى ندع الكسل وننظر
> إلى مستقبلناونقوم ونفعل شيئا قبل فوات الاون​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيب أبن الإنسان قال:


> آه ياإلهى​
> 
> كنت محتاج كتير إنى أسمع الكلام ده و أفهم المعانى ديه​
> أشكرك يا كاتب الموضوع​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا حبيب ابن الانسان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> أعلم يا أبنى أن مقاومة شهوات الجسد صعبة ولكن عندما ينظر  المسيح اليك وانت ترفض أعمال وشهوات الجسد وتصرخ نحوه لا يتركك بل يهبك النعمة  والقوة والمعونة والانتصار على كل ما يلقيه الشيطان داخلك .
> ​




يارب اعطنى النعمة والقوة التى بها ارفض اعمال الجسد وشهواته
ميرسى يا كوكو اوى تأملات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام رائع ، وفيه لذة روحية حقاً
ألف شكر أخى الحبيب كوكومان


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> يارب اعطنى النعمة والقوة التى بها ارفض اعمال الجسد وشهواته
> ميرسى يا كوكو اوى تأملات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


 

ميررررسى على مرورك يا نيمو 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

dody2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا دودو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> كلام رائع ، وفيه لذة روحية حقاً
> ألف شكر أخى الحبيب كوكومان


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مكرم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## انديا (10 يوليو 2011)

موضوع بجد حلو خالص انا في غاية السعادة بدخولي المنتدي وكل يوم باستفاد حاجات حلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

_ميرررسى على مرورك يا انديا_
_نتمنى ان نراكى دائما معنا  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (22 يوليو 2011)

*سؤال عملى ورائع الذى يقول لماذا ارتبك بامر العالم واجابات اروع على السؤال *
*ولكن اسمحوا لى انا ان اشارككم ببعض الامور العملية التى نعيشها كلنا فى الحياة وهى*
*السلوك بالعيان وليس بالايمان يؤدى بنا الى الارتباك بامور العالم*
*الغيرة من الاشرار ومحاولة تقليدهم فى الحياة يؤدى بنا الى الارتباك*
*البعد عن وسائط النعمة يؤدى بنا الى الارتباك*
*الشك فى محبة الرب لنا تؤدى بنا الى الارتباك*
*واخيرا الرب يحفظنا من الارتباك قبامور العالم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مفيد جدا 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا موضوع جميل 
واحب ان اقول الاتى فى هذا الموضوع:
الحرب الروحية موجودة طالما كنا على الارض
بمقدار الاقتراب من الرب بمقدار كراهيتنا للخطية 
مهما سقطت فى الخطية لا تفشل لان الفشل هو غاية الشيطان والله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح.
الاقتراب الى الرب بوسائط النعمة يجعلنا نعمل اعمال الله وهكذا لا ننظر الى انفسنا بل الى الرب 
والرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## ICE IDG (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة 
اشكرك جدا


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ميرسي يا كوكو
وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## jaleel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

على فكره انا بصير معي نفس الشي بحس الشيطان بلعب في حياتي وبحس انو كتير من الناس بعانو من هاي المشكله بس انا هاي المره مصمم من كل قلبي على التغلب على شهواتي بس انا عندي مشكله بكلامي انا متعود امزح مع اصحابي بكلام بذئ بس ما منزعل من بعض بس هو كلام او مسبات للمزح مو اكتر ومرات عن عصبيه بصيري اسب يمين وشمال ... ادعولي انو الله يهديني


----------



## هالة الحب (19 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائع.ميرسى لمجهودك


----------



## بسبوسه (2 مايو 2012)

جمييييييل جدا جدا


----------

